# Engine will not turn off.



## Jtigger350 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, this is my 1st post. I have my 2016 LT with auto trans, 11.5k miles at the dealer but curious if anyone has seen this. I went to the store and shut it off. Dashboard, radio ect turned of. I got back in the car and noticed the steering wheel wasn't locked. Hit the start button and nothing. Turned the steering wheel and turned as if it was on. Popped the hood and the engine was still running. WTH?? So I played with the start button and after a long press after it told me to foot my foot on the brake tried it a few time and the radio and dash came to life. With the dash and radio off the shif handle was locked. It did release after playing around with numerous hitting start button and brake combinations. Came back on and thought it was a fluke. Went to the gas station same thing. So I took it to the dealer. They thought I was talking about the start/ stop system and I just said get in and see. I was there an hour and they got me a loaner. In the hour I was there 3 service techs and 2 mechanics looked at it. When I got my stuff out of it(little over an hour) the engine was still running. With the trunk open I think they tried pulling off the battery cable but if the engines still running the alternator would still provide power. I'm a Firebird person and have done every single repair on every one I have owned/own. I'm just curious if this is common? I have had a few random things I chalked up to it happens but this time I am losing faith. Here are some codes.

[FONT=&quot]Through your recent On-Demand Diagnostic, OnStar detected an issue with Engine System with your 2016 Chevrolet Cruze.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The code(s) and explanation(s) associated with this issue is/are:[/FONT]
P129D The Engine and Transmission System is not performing as expected. An issue has been detected in the Fuel Management System used to maintain, control and monitor fuel consumption. If the check engine light is flashing, a misfire condition has been detected. A misfire increases vehicle emissions and could damage the emission control system on the vehicle. Please reduce vehicle speed, avoid hard accelerations, avoid steep uphill grades, and reduce any cargo loads such as a trailer. If the vehicle is continually driven with the check engine light on, the emission controls might not work as well, the vehicle fuel economy might not be as good, and the engine might not run as smoothly. This could lead to future repairs.
P1682 The Engine Starting System is not operating as expected and may not start the engine. service within 7 days. 

P16A7 The Engine and Transmission System is not performing as expected. An issue has been detected in the Ignition System which oversees the timing and spark necessary to ignite fuel in your engine. If the check engine light is flashing, a misfire condition has been detected. A misfire increases vehicle emissions and could damage the emission control system on the vehicle. Please reduce vehicle speed, avoid hard accelerations, avoid steep uphill grades, and reduce any cargo loads such as a trailer.
P3056 The Engine and Transmission System is not performing as expected. An issue has been detected in the Engine Electrical System, including the Charging and Starting System that monitors and controls the engine starting system and 12V battery charging system. If the charge system light stays on, or comes on while driving, there may be a problem with the electrical charging system. Driving while this light is on could drain the battery. If a short distance must be driven with the light on, be sure to turn off all accessories, such as the radio and air conditioner.​


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

First I've heard of that happening. 

They have been known to flood the battery and computer compartment in the trunk if the brake light recall was never done. I imagine that could cause all kinds of weird electrical shenanigans to happen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jtigger350 said:


> I think they tried pulling off the battery cable but if the engines still running the alternator would still provide power.


A good way to blow electronics.

It sounds like the BCM and ECM lost communication.


----------

